# Lets see your cats!



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

-Mike


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

A very aristocratic looking cat. Gorgeous. 
Here are two of my grandcats. Ellie and Tilly.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Nanknit said:


> A very aristocratic looking cat. Gorgeous.
> Here are two of my grandcats. Ellie and Tilly.
> View attachment 1232392
> 
> View attachment 1232391


*Hi, Nanknit. Did you knit the cat sweater? Nice job! Never had a cat who would put up with putting anything on them. LOL. *


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

flightpath said:


> *Hi, Nanknit. Did you knit the cat sweater? Nice job! Never had a cat who would put up with putting anything on them. LOL. *


Hi flightpath, no, I didn’t knit the cat sweater, it was store bought. Dear Ellie gets clipped as she gets the occasional hair-ball, also even though she loves to be brushed she’s often reluctant to have her chest and her front ‘armpits’ combed, which can get matted. She doesn’t fuss when she gets clipped and no problems getting a sweater on her. Jen.


----------



## Numberninja (Jul 5, 2018)

My sweet sassy girl Cassy.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

to all the people above that posted pictures of their cats, they are all beautiful. My childhood friend had a calico like the one pictured above. 
To Nanknit - are your cats Persians? Regardless, they are beautiful.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Carla584167 said:


> to all the people above that posted pictures of their cats, they are all beautiful. My childhood friend had a calico like the one pictured above.
> To Nanknit - are your cats Persians? Regardless, they are beautiful.


Yes they are Persians although Tilly is known as a Shorthaired Exotic. Jen.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

admin said:


> View attachment 1232353
> 
> 
> -Mike


Benny (dark grey and white) and Missy (dilute calico).


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

This is Purl who thinks she’s hidden.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

admin said:


> View attachment 1232353
> 
> 
> -Mike


Baby Sprinkles is bathing in parlor 😍
She is ten years old.
Bruce the elderly cat sleeps hours & hours 🐱
Bruce is 15-17 (?) not sure hubby brought him home


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

admin said:


> View attachment 1232353
> 
> 
> -Mike


 I tried to add pics to my post but failed miserably. ☹


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Candycounter1 said:


> Baby Sprinkles is bathing in parlor 😍
> She is ten years old.
> Bruce the elderly cat sleeps hours & hours 🐱
> Bruce is 15-17 (?) not sure hubby brought him home


Plus we have Maggie, the dog, who turned 3 in February. So I can’t be considered a Crazy Old lady 👵🏻with Cats. 🤔 when I don’t have that much grey hair, or a lot of cats. 👱🏻‍♀️❗ 😀


----------



## Bevmulkins (May 2, 2013)

admin said:


> View attachment 1232353
> 
> 
> -Mike


Ms. Silverbelle will be 22 years old next month. She’s a rescue kitty and is so affectionate. These pictures are several years old when she could jump. I think she enjoyed my knitting project… she is also my avatar!


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

This is my Rocky:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is CeCe, primping in front of the mirror. She turned 16 years old this past March.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Buttercup... a feral kitty who has managed to convince his humans that he should be an inside cat. Clever boy!


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

Dawg The Cat


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

No picture posting skills yet but my daughter just sent pictures of her new kitten. Sir Oliver Scott of Handsometon.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

My sweet Orchid and her favorite mouse toy.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

And, sweet Hotaru, who loves to sit in boxes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> And, sweet Hotaru, who loves to sit in boxes.
> View attachment 1232475


Did you mention boxes?
Not mine, but apropos:


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Boxed up Ellie















Tilly the bag-kitty.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1232353
> 
> 
> -Mike


Now THAT is dignity personified!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

admin said:


> View attachment 1232353
> 
> 
> -Mike


Beautiful!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> Boxed up Ellie
> View attachment 1232478
> View attachment 1232479
> 
> Tilly the bag-kitty.


Love them..


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> A very aristocratic looking cat. Gorgeous.
> Here are two of my grandcats. Ellie and Tilly.
> View attachment 1232392
> 
> View attachment 1232391


Ellie also looks very aristocratic. Tilly looks as if she could care less.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Numberninja said:


> My sweet sassy girl Cassy.
> View attachment 1232415
> View attachment 1232416


So pretty.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

margiedel said:


> Ellie also looks very aristocratic. Tilly looks as if she could care less.


Ellie was caught out bothering the pet snake (Eddie the 7 foot long albino Darwin Python) in the vivarium behind her. She is giving her best version of ‘What!!! I’m not doing anything!!!’ Lol!!! 
She is fascinated by the snake and also sneaks up on top of the vivarium to sleep above the heat lamp. Cheeky little devil. Jen.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Ellie was caught out bothering the pet snake (Eddie the 7 foot long albino Darwin Python) in the vivarium behind her. She is giving her best version of ‘What!!! I’m not doing anything!!!’ Lol!!!
> She is fascinated by the snake and also sneaks up on top of the vivarium to sleep above the heat lamp. Cheeky little devil. Jen.


Back when we were just a couple, we lived in a one-room studio apartment - the only year we ever lived in a ‘real’ apartment building. Sharing it with us were two cats and our first aquarium, which was (theoretically) out of the reach of the cats. Its top was above my 6’. 
Early one Saturday morning, we were jolted awake by a crash! No, the aquarium hadn’t been broken, and no animal died. The younger cat, barely over a year old, had leapt upon the flimsy metal aquarium cover - pushing it into the tank, displacing almost a third of the water, and getting thoroughly soaked in the process! 
It took hours to clean up the mess, wash and dry the miscreant, and put the aquarium back in order. For a wonder, no fish was injured or even sloshed out of the tank!
Thereafter, I didn’t even need lids on tanks. Squirrelly was cured of all curiosity about the contents. 😈 He preferred chasing the hockey puck on the TV screen, when my darling watched games. 🙃


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

My girls, smokey and chloe.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

This is Scooter she is 5 months old and a little treasure, but I am so worried about her she is loosing her fur, I've taken her to the vets and they have no idea what is wrong with her. She has no rashes or fleas, the fur firstly came off on her side now the strip is getting wider and its spreading over her tummy and one leg.
If anyone has any idea what it could be I'd love to hear
I got her from the SPCA at 9 weeks and she had already been spayed and micro chipped, she'd also had an infection from the operation and caught and recovered from cat flue, poor wee thing at only 9 weeks


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)




----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

This is Tina; a shelter cat of about 8 years.
Besides sleeping in the sun, keeping watch on the outside world and playing with her "squirrel in a bag", she also likes to "help" her humans!

Enjoying the pictures of everyones' lovely cats.

Be well.


----------

